# HM Inspired Following Busts Stone



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is how I am incorporating the following busts into my yard display this year. I made them into a stone. This is also going to hide the 3rd projector we are adding this year.










Below is a video of how it "works"


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome way to incorporate the HM effect into a yard haunt! How did you do it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

RE: How I did it. Sorry I didn't take any pics as I figured everyone knows how to make a stone.

The construction of the "stone" was pretty basic. I used 1x2 framework skinned with 1" pink foam. I used drywall screws to mount the foam to the framework with a bit of Glidden Gripper for my adhesive. 1/8" router to carve the lettering.

The Vacuum form busts were from http://www.abracadaver.com, I cut a hole in the face of the stone to inlay the busts and then covered it all with drywall mud and 2-3 coats of Dry Lock. After final touches are added I will then seal with matte varnish.

The stone is hollow and I put 2- 110V stake light holders inside with Ikea LED bulbs ($3-4) to have back lit effect while keeping heat/fire danger down.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

110.00 bux just for the Busts? Wow,must be another way to do this for less $$$$$????:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool tombstone.  Believe it or not, first time for me seeing this idea. Love it!


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

I really wish there was a more cost effective way, however I have tried to make a successful vac forming machine and have not gotten good results, and I also would have had to then sculpt 2 busts. In the end it was far less $$ and time to just buy the forms. There may be some masks etc that are reversible but nothing that I found was close. 

And not to toot my own horn but I do think making these into a stone is an original idea.


----------

